# Not sure if you will have seen this yet



## Chinchilla (10 August 2019)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...an-charged-attempted-murder-female-rider/amp/


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2019)

ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2019)

that doesnt sound good, seems like she was being bullied by him....at least she has survived..


----------



## Fiona (10 August 2019)

Saw it yesterday.  

Scary stuff...

Fiona


----------



## dogatemysalad (10 August 2019)

Read this this morning and was totally shocked. Equestrian media have been very quiet. Like you, I saw it in the Telegraph.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 August 2019)

Blimey!


----------



## Velcrobum (15 August 2019)

Bit more information seems she and her partner were not a squeaky clean as originally portrayed!!!

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...d-murder-lauren-kanarek-robert-goodwin-694123


----------



## dogatemysalad (15 August 2019)

I suspected there was some background to this story. What a sorry saga.


----------



## Velcrobum (15 August 2019)

Having read the H&H news article I feel rather sorry for Mr Barisone who sounds like he had tried to get them to leave through appropriate channels but stupidly armed himself.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 August 2019)

Does not matter what sort of dispute they where in you donâ€™t shoot people .


----------



## Chinchilla (16 August 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			Does not matter what sort of dispute they where in you donâ€™t shoot people .
		
Click to expand...

In America it would seem they do  thoughðŸ¤¦


----------



## ester (16 August 2019)

And there are still people complaining about his safesport suspension too....


----------



## Equibrit (18 August 2019)

There is a lot more to the story; https://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/...dressage/10448685-woman-shot-at-barisone-farm


----------



## ester (22 August 2019)

The 911 calls that occurred in the days leading up to the shooting and after have been released. It does sound like an almighty mess all round.


----------



## HazuraJane (23 August 2019)

Chinchilla said:



			In America it would seem they do  thoughðŸ¤¦
		
Click to expand...

Gee, thanks.


----------



## Chinchilla (23 August 2019)

HazuraJane said:



			Gee, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic


----------

